# Precious



## stronqerx (Dec 1, 2009)

..........


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 1, 2009)

I really want to see this


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 1, 2009)

i thought it was a very good movie..monique was amazing in it and so was the actress playing precious. didnt think mariah careys performance was great but at the same token it wasnt bad. briliant movie but it needed a better ending.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 1, 2009)

I really want to see Precious because I love Mariah Carey and it's nice to see her take on a serious role. I actually loved Glitter though and still watch it on dvd even though it honestly is a bad movie lol.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 1, 2009)

It made me cry but it was a great film. To be honest, all the hype surrounding it didn't match up with the film (if that makes sense) but it was still powerful. I was definitely impressed by MoNique's performance.


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 1, 2009)

way better than the book I must say!
After reading the book my IQ dropped 15 points!
Mo'Nique's acting was AMAZING
*BTW how sexy was Lenny Kravitz*
Edit: Mariah didn't really have a role worth speaking of IMO  and a lot of people wanted to go see it because of her*shrugs*


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh yeah lenny kravitz did a great job as well!

 I gotta say I was a lil dissapointed how small mariah's role was, but I still think she did a good job.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 2, 2009)

THAT WAS LENNY KRAVITZ? I didnt even realize it. Mmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways it was different than what I expected but it was very sad, good acting from almost everyone Id say. What a terrible life, it made me appreciate mine much more. When I saw it, all the idiots in the theater were laughing during most of it. SORRY wasnt aware that it was a comedy. I know Monique is usually funny but ummm that doesnt mean shes supposed to be funny in this movie. That pissed me off.

Was this a true story?


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_THAT WAS LENNY KRAVITZ? I didnt even realize it. Mmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways it was different than what I expected but it was very sad, good acting from almost everyone Id say. What a terrible life, it made me appreciate mine much more. When I saw it, all the idiots in the theater were laughing during most of it. SORRY wasnt aware that it was a comedy. I know Monique is usually funny but ummm that doesnt mean shes supposed to be funny in this movie. That pissed me off.

Was this a true story?_

 
Yeah I didn't realize it was him at first too! 

you probably had dummies in your theater, cause when I went, whenever monique would say something really mean to precious...everyone in the theater including myself would just gasp.


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_THAT WAS LENNY KRAVITZ? I didnt even realize it. Mmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways it was different than what I expected but it was very sad, good acting from almost everyone Id say. What a terrible life, it made me appreciate mine much more. When I saw it, all the idiots in the theater were laughing during most of it. SORRY wasnt aware that it was a comedy. I know Monique is usually funny but ummm that doesnt mean shes supposed to be funny in this movie. That pissed me off.

*Was this a true story?*_

 
No it's not a true story, it's based off a book by Sapphire, but please don't read it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was actually shocked that they made a movie from this, if any book of this "urban" genre would have been made into a book, my first guess would have been Coldest Winter Ever

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_Oh yeah lenny kravitz did a great job as well!

 I gotta say I was a lil dissapointed how small mariah's role was, but I still think she did a good job._

 
I've never seen her act before, but I think she did a good job, btw I never noticed she had an NY accent until I saw the movie


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_No it's not a true story, it's based off a book by Sapphire, but please don't read it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was actually shocked that they made a movie from this, if any book of this "urban" genre would have been made into a book, my first guess would have been Coldest Winter Ever



I've never seen her act before, but I think she did a good job, btw I never noticed she had an NY accent until I saw the movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I heard the Will and Jada Smith were trying to get this movie produced for the longest time.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 2, 2009)

i did not see it but have heard a lot about it.. was it over hyped or really that good?


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I heard the Will and Jada Smith were trying to get this movie produced for the longest time._

 
They need to, that book is freaking GREAT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i did not see it but have heard a lot about it.. was it over hyped or really that good?_

 
It's really good, what  I like about it, is that you don't even need to read the book to know what's going on, I knew what itwas about before seeing it, because I read the book YEARS ago, but to ppl that haven't read the book, they really really raved about it


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh damn I really wanna see this movie. I loved the book (although it gives me a headache every time I read it) & I could not believe my eyes when I read it was gonna be a movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_No it's not a true story, it's based off a book by Sapphire, but please don't read it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was actually shocked that they made a movie from this, if any book of this "urban" genre would have been made into a book, my first guess would have been Coldest Winter Ever_

 
I agree. I would've thought people would be fighting to produce a Coldest Winter Ever movie. I've been waiting for that for a lonnnnng time and still waiting


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm reading Coldest Winter Ever right now! I can't put it down whenever I get the chance to read. I'm almost done with it. I agree it would make a really good movie so far, if they got good actors to star in it, it could be a huge ''urban'' gritty sexy movie.


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Oh damn I really wanna see this movie.* I loved the book (although it gives me a headache every time I read it)* & I could not believe my eyes when I read it was gonna be a movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I agree.* I would've thought people would be fighting to produce a Coldest Winter Ever movie. I've been waiting for that for a lonnnnng time and still waiting*_

 
WORD!! I so agree
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_I'm reading Coldest Winter Ever right now! I can't put it down whenever I get the chance to read. I'm almost done with it. I agree it would make a really good movie so far, if they got good actors to star in it, it could be a huge ''urban'' gritty sexy movie._

 
CWE is a great freaking book, I read it all the time, just pure awesomess, another book I love is B-More Careful


----------

